# How long will you live?



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

According to this fun calculator, I'll live up to 95. I hope irony isn't behind the corner... :lol:

And please, don't take this seriously!


----------



## Sonata (Dec 18, 2015)

I would rather not know.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

It's okay Sonata, no one says you have to  But, like I said - do not take this too seriously, as it determines your living span by limited data, and doesn't take your family history or previous diseases in consideration, so it's not 100% true.


----------



## PiP (Dec 18, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I would rather not know.



I was thinking the same thing, Sonata. Isn't death better left as a surprise? For example, if the calculator said you only had another two years to live... that's scary. So you spend all your money...you go on a world cruise and THEN you live till your 95 in poverty. I'm not sure...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2015)

I took one of those "Calculator" test ones some years ago. I was heavier then, but I was also healthier. That one predicted I was supposed to die this year. Please send flowers to the U. R. Late Funeral Home..


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

Geez, a truck might hit me at Monday, so my 95 years will turn into a smoke... It's just for fun...


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I took one of those "Calculator" test ones some years ago. I was heavier then, but I was also healthier. That one predicted I was supposed to die this year. Please send flowers to the U. R. Late Funeral Home..



And yet, you're alive! You should sue the creator of that test... :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2015)

I will (If I live long enough) :tongue:


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 18, 2015)

I am luckier than all of you... I should have been dead many years ago, given so many second chances it is un-believable.  I get to live every day as if it were a gift because it really is!


----------



## popsprocket (Dec 18, 2015)

Well I ain't died yet and I have a fatal blood condition, so I guess you could say I's doing good.


----------



## dale (Dec 18, 2015)

i got 73. i hope i last that long. be cool with me.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> I am luckier than all of you... I should have been dead many years ago, given so many second chances it is un-believable.  I get to live every day as if it were a gift because it really is!



Every second is precious on Earth...



dale said:


> i got 73. i hope i last that long. be cool with me.



If you succeed to finish your road to recovery, I think you will!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 18, 2015)

93.

I doubt I'll live that long.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

Why not?


----------



## Ariel (Dec 18, 2015)

Heavy family history of diabetes and early death.  My maternal grandparents died at 59 (grandpa) and 63 (grandma) and my mother died at 46.  Of her surviving siblings 3 of 4 are diabetic.  Two have lost digits and/or limbs and the third has no memory.  The one that is not diabetic has other health issues.

On my father's side: diabetes but long lives--if they don't develop high blood pressure and have a stroke or heart attack.  Considering I get dizzy and start to black out if I laugh too hard . . . well, I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  Then there's the family history of cancer on both sides.

Health issues are stacked against me, Schrods.  Besides, I've already outlived all expectations.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

Geez, I'm sorry to hear that, but genetics is not everything  A lot depends on your lifestyle


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

Actually, I've read that genetics is like, measly 5-ish%, the rest is how you live your life...


----------



## JustRob (Dec 18, 2015)

Most of us will probably die wondering just that. There comes a time in life when one wonders it often as well. The way that I feel today the thought has occurred to me already. Of course I hardly need a calculator, not if my writing is based on my own future memories as I suspect. At least that implies that I still have a future. I should be reassured that the plot apparently extends over a trilogy of novels, which might suggest that I have a significant future, but I am also of the opinion that the first half of the third novel will be written by someone else and the second half, which I once jokingly described as the apocrypha, won't get written at all. That is because it is set in the USA and I can't imagine any part of my story being set there, certainly not by me.

It doesn't matter how long we live because no matter how long we do there's bound to be something that we leave unfinished. The alternative is that we spend our last days twiddling our thumbs or something. My mother ran out of things to do at the age of 95, so didn't bother to wake up to see in the next day. She probably just got bored with life. Sometimes there is no reason for death, just no longer a reason to live. A retired headmaster of my old school died while writing a 19th century history of the school, so someone else wrote about the last twenty years of that century. He has now started work on a history of the school in the 20th century. I wonder whether he'll finish it.

So, no matter when we die it will probably be at the wrong time. Which is better though, to die with nothing left to do or with things still undone? Maybe it's best just to live life day by day and make every day count for something. The years don't matter so much, not to me now. I will leave things undone, I have no doubt. In the profound complexity of my ludicrous novel there's always something relevant to my mind. In this case perhaps it's the title of chapter 15, "Now is future past."

Somewhere unseen in all our lives there's a big red clock ticking backwards towards midnight, but it isn't that important because we are unlikely to know which midnight is the one that will matter. My avatar has no calendar on it for a good reason. _Carpe diem_.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 18, 2015)

I've done it! Apparently am going to live to 86 - oh perish the thought!!! :!:


----------



## Wandering Man (Dec 18, 2015)

I ask my gerontology students to use a calculator and then to find a retirement calculator to help them figure out how much much they need to save.

It's the first time many of them had thought about financial planning.

On edit, this calculator predicts age 90 for me.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 18, 2015)

Wandering Man said:


> I ask my gerontology students to use a calculator and then to find a retirement calculator to help them figure out how much much they need to save.
> 
> It's the fact first time many of them had thought about financial planning.



Good point. My employers provided all sorts of retirement plans as their business, so I know the realities of that in great detail. Perhaps there ought to be a subtitle on this thread "but how long can you afford to live?"


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

JustRob said:


> Good point. My employers provided all sorts of retirement plans as their business, so I know the realities of that in great detail. Perhaps there ought to be a subtitle on this thread "but how long can you afford to live?"



In Croatia, after retiring, not for long - pensions are laughably small...


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2015)

78..as long as I equal bazz Cargo..i'm ok with that


----------



## JustRob (Dec 18, 2015)

Disney are threatening to bring out a new Star Wars film every Christmas from now on. I think I just lost the will to live. How can they hijack Yule like that? Oh, they can't; Christianity got there first. Only someone who'd lost the will to live could pass a remark like that though.


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2015)

anyone lived past there predicted life expectancy yet..?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll let you know in about twenty-six years (my life expectancy on this page was 80)


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I'll let you know in about twenty-six years (my life expectancy on this page was 80)



I'm not going to make it man...hope you keep your marbles and teeth


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

19...

I mean 91. Woo-hoo! If I'd gotten a crappy one I'm sure I wouldn't share it. So don't drink, don't smoke, don't get diabetes, don't get fat; exercise as often as possible. Okay, so maybe I should take it again, only this time telling the truth...


----------



## escorial (Dec 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> 19...
> 
> I mean 91. Woo-hoo! If I'd gotten a crappy one I'm sure I wouldn't share it. So don't drink, don't smoke, don't get diabetes, don't get fat; exercise as often as possible. Okay, so maybe I should take it again, only this time telling the truth...



this guy thinks he's God


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

escorial said:


> anyone lived past there predicted life expectancy yet..?



I'll tell you in 68 years :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I'll tell you in 68 years :lol:




Why? What happens in 68 years? :geek:


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Why? What happens in 68 years? :geek:



I'll be 95 :lol:


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 18, 2015)

I shouldn't have got to 30.  The rest of it continues to be a bonus (58 now).

Or maybe I should just say,"I'm going to live forever.  So far, so good."


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 18, 2015)

I have always pretty much followed this philosophy. 

*"Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in one pretty and well preserved piece, but to skid across the line broadside, thoroughly used up, worn out, leaking oil, shouting GERONIMO!"

to "Bill McKenna, professional motorcycle racer, Cycle magazine Feb. 1982"


*Longevity is worth little if it is boring trip. I go for the roller-coaster version of life, there is something about the feeling you get as you crest the top and then have your stomach try and work your way up through your throat... I can think of no better high than "That was close!"


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 18, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> . . . "I'm going to live forever. . .



Well, you are! Our spirit and soul does, even though our physical bodies have to be handed back to the Earth.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 18, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> Well, you are! Our spirit and soul does, even though our physical bodies have to be handed back to the Earth.



I'm very pleased for you


----------



## JustRob (Dec 18, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> I shouldn't have got to 30.  The rest of it continues to be a bonus (58 now).
> 
> Or maybe I should just say,"I'm going to live forever.  So far, so good."



My life has been a bonus ever since that V2 missile just missed our house when I was only four months old. It's not how much longer that I'll live that matters but the 71 years that I've already safely banked. Maybe everyone should view their lives that way.

Each week when my angel and I sit down to our Sunday meal that's our sentiment. So far, so good. So far it has been good as well. Who knows what the next week will bring though? It's not a bad idea just to give that a moment's thought every week. The basics of life are pretty simple, like a safe place to sleep, a roof over one's head some of the time and sufficient food and health to get by. Having those is enough to be thankful for. Not everyone does. Just a thought at this time of year.


----------



## LeeC (Dec 18, 2015)

Mother Earth will have her due
and all that remains of you 
is a memory or two
by those that knew. 

Instead of wondering how long you'll live, maybe give thought to how long you'll be well remembered. 

"_You make a living by what you get, you make a life by what you give._" ~ Unknown


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm not much of a believer, but I believe there is something after death, rather, I need to believe in it, because the thought of nothingness scares the s**t out of me. Science explains it well: energy can't be destroyed - it only changes the state.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2015)

I consider myself an agnostic. I don't know what ultimately happens when you die ( I guess I look at it scientifically too). 

I like to think of something that is credited to something a young girl once said. I'm paraphrasing but she basically said you have no memory of having existed before you were born and you will likely have no memory of being dead, so you never really are aware you are dead; you can only know consciousness. So, if that's true, you really never die, in terms of spirit anyway.:smile2:


----------



## LeeC (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe you'll think differently later in life Schrody, who knows  Perchance there's a cloud of energy that sparks our circuits when we're conceived. It's all just speculation and need for peace of mind which is understandable ;-)

I'm content with not knowing and assuming nothingness as the biobot life is. Actually, religious notions would worry me. I've done so much wrong in life that I'd be in deep dodo


----------



## JustRob (Dec 18, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I'm not much of a believer, but I believe there is something after death, rather, I need to believe in it, because the thought of nothingness scares the s**t out of me. Science explains it well: energy can't be destroyed - it only changes the state.



So how do you sleep?



mrmustard615 said:


> I consider myself an agnostic. I don't know what ultimately happens when you die ( I guess I look at it scientifically too).
> 
> I like to think of something that is credited to something a young girl once said. I'm paraphrasing but she basically said you have no memory of having existed before you were born and you will likely have no memory of being dead, so you never really are aware you are dead; you can only know consciousness. So, if that's true, you really never die, in terms of spirit anyway.:smile2:



I wrote a poem about exactly that earlier in the year. Here it is. It's quite short but to the point, both yours and Schrody's.

Halfway through Eternity


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2015)

It claims 77 but I will do better than that. That is only 11 years away and I have some good momentum happening.:thumbl:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice thoughts, Rob :smile2:


----------



## LeeC (Dec 18, 2015)

Blade said:


> It claims 77 but I will do better than that. That is only 11 years away and I have some good momentum happening.:thumbl:


With positive thoughts like that you'll far beyond


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 18, 2015)

85. It didn't tell me the exact date, which is a shame.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 18, 2015)

93 for me, as long as my broken foot heals and I get back into the gym 1-2 a week.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Maybe you'll think differently later in life Schrody, who knows  Perchance there's a cloud of energy that sparks our circuits when we're conceived. It's all just speculation and need for peace of mind which is understandable ;-)
> 
> No, I'll always believe in energy, because it's real - some call it soul, some spirit, I call it energy.
> 
> I'm content with not knowing and assuming nothingness as the biobot life is. Actually, religious notions would worry me. I've done so much wrong in life that I'd be in deep dodo



Believer or not, I don't think good people are supposed to suffer in the afterlife, if afterlife and such place exist.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

...and this thread turned to philosophical waters, unexpectedly...


----------



## Sonata (Dec 18, 2015)

Whenever I die I will die.  But I have made an official Will that states my wishes when I do die.  Does that make me feel better?  Actually it does, strangely as it might seem.


----------



## LeeC (Dec 18, 2015)

Schrody said:


> ...and this thread turned to philosophical waters, unexpectedly...


And that surprises you 

Actually, I think the culture I grew up in had a good take as the supreme deity, if you will, loosely translated to The Great Mystery. Of course even they needed a dose of peace of mind, and believed our spirits travel the Milky Way to get wherever we're going. It was a ... umm ... less human focused belief though in that they believed everything had a spirit ;-)

As to how long this old biobot might have a spark, I'm already beyond what one would expect based on family and medical history, and still going strong.  

paraphrased from the song 16 tons 

If you see me comin', better step aside
A lotta men didn't, a lotta men died
One *cane* of iron, the other of steel
If the right one don't a-get you
Then the left one will 

:hell_pawn:


----------



## Schrody (Dec 18, 2015)

JustRob said:


> So how do you sleep?



Like I said, I believe in energy....


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 18, 2015)

Bishop said:


> 93 for me



Show-off! :tongue:


----------



## JustRob (Dec 18, 2015)

Isn't anyone expecting to be immortalised by their writing then? C'mon folks, where's your ambition?


----------



## dale (Dec 18, 2015)

JustRob said:


> Isn't anyone expecting to be immortalised by their writing then? C'mon folks, where's your ambition?



i fully expect the city of indianapolis to put a bronze statue of me up downtown dragging a woman by her hair down the sidewalk.


----------



## popsprocket (Dec 18, 2015)

dale said:


> i fully expect the city of indianapolis to put a bronze statue of me up downtown dragging a woman by her hair down the sidewalk.



Wouldn't it be better to pose the statue like it's dragging something and then just leave it up to pedestrians to pretend they're being dragged while posing for photos?


----------



## Hairball (Dec 19, 2015)

I like this:

May you live as long as you wish,

And love as long as you live.


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I'll tell you in 68 years :lol:



just post a picture...


----------



## Schrody (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## dither (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Schrody,
you smoke cigars?


----------



## Schrody (Dec 19, 2015)

No, where did you get that impression? :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2015)

> One *cane* of iron, the other of steel


 The *tic- tic* as they contact the sidewalk with the added length/extra joint of appendages makes for something... arthropodic.


----------



## KellInkston (Dec 19, 2015)

99 - Not bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

feel 78 today......


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 19, 2015)

73.

Ha. 

If I make it that's more than long enough.


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

danielstj said:


> 73.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> If I make it that's more than long enough.



can i invite myself to your 70th birthday party man


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 19, 2015)

escorial said:


> can i invite myself to your 70th birthday party man



But of course good sir. I'll bring the booze.


----------



## escorial (Dec 20, 2015)

in bingo slang it's heavens gate....omen or what...man when i get to 77 i'm gonna be impossible to be around now..were all doomed


----------



## LeeC (Dec 20, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 10957  in bingo slang it's heavens gate....omen or what...man when i get to 77 i'm gonna be impossible to be around now..were all doomed


I wish I'd be around to witness that because I don''t believe it


----------



## dither (Dec 20, 2015)

Schrody said:


> No, where did you get that impression? :lol:


----------



## JustRob (Dec 20, 2015)

dither said:


> Hey Schrody,
> you smoke cigars?



Of course not. She's kidding us. That's actually her younger sister, isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 20, 2015)

JustRob said:


> Of course not. She's kidding us. That's actually her younger sister, isn't it?



Nope, it's Schrody. It's a picture from 1955 :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2015)

> Nope, it's Schrody. It's a picture from 1955 :icon_cheesygrin:


Rough life in Croatia... that's her at 16.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm not sure wether my oncologist will be please or pissed off to find that the test gives me a life expectancy 10 or 12 years more than she does...


----------



## Schrody (Dec 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Rough life in Croatia... that's her at 16.



You should see me now...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2015)

Jesus, Bloggs, watch out for those guys (gal, whatever). Their treatments sometimes shorten. _Do no harm- _it says, but we've just learned the hard way. Rock and a hard place, maybe (do they even allow 'second opinions' under Socialized?).


----------



## dither (Dec 20, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Nope, it's Schrody. It's a picture from 1955 :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## dither (Dec 20, 2015)

She's a honey isn't she.


----------

